# Bay Snapper



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Fished the bay today didn't want to test the gulf out it looked a little bumpy.
Biggest 1 was 16.82lbs.
Big live mullet and pin fish were the ticket today they were hungry, we popped several big fish off today.
Jim brought his mechanic from work today and he was not disappointed he caught the big 1 for the day. He now understands our Bay fishing we call it combat fishing lol.
Tight lines guys, catch them up.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Brandon.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nicely done buddy!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice fish Brandon.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job guys.
I'm still looking for the hot spots in the bay. I still have several more numbers to check out.
Whyme


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Very cool, wish I had that number! Congrats


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Does your Talica come with these numbers?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Scouticus said:


> Very cool, wish I had that number! Congrats


It wasn't 1 number it was a series of a few different 1's hit a spot catch or hook a few and they quit so on to the next spot.
We broke 3 fish off on the first stop and caught 2.
Today was just a good day it's usually slow bites in the bay or short strikes but they were hungry today.

Thanks guys it's been a while since I posted an inshore report I have been learning the gulf. The last 2 weekends we went in the gulf and caught our limits but these monsters put them to shame today.

No sorry bud can't let these numbers go everyone knows how valuable they are lol.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

What is this Talica for sale business you speak of??


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Reel gone


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I hear that! You found em, you keep em! Good to know that they are in there at least, I'd love to find a good hole, wife does not love going 7 miles out but won't let me leave the dock without her.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Reel Sick said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/shimano-reel-690890/
> 
> $460.00 takes it will help lesson the blow for my Shimano electric I bought.


You bought the BeastMaster?! Bro, you dropped some serious cash!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> You bought the BeastMaster?! Bro, you dropped some serious cash!


No I bought the new Forcemaster 9000 the poor man version lol.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll take the reel!!
Let me know how we can get together or if you wanna ship it thats fine also.
I don't mind meeting you halfway like Crestview or something.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing your success and pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Reel Sick said:


> No I bought the new Forcemaster 9000 the poor man version lol.


You still dropped some cash, bro! Hopefully that sale works out!


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Me me me I'll take the reel lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

marksnet said:


> Me me me I'll take the reel lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Catch*

Great report, Brandon!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! That was a heck of a day.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

you caught a flounder on a cobia jig?
what did the snapper eat?


----------

